# Madison County man killed in logging accident



## EngineerDude (Jun 19, 2011)

Falling tree limb apparently killed logger in Madison County | syracuse.com

No information on exactly how it happened, or whether he had a family.

Professional, wearing safety gear, only 36 y/o. Very sad.


----------



## deevo (Jun 19, 2011)

EngineerDude said:


> Falling tree limb apparently killed logger in Madison County | syracuse.com
> 
> No information on exactly how it happened, or whether he had a family.
> 
> Professional, wearing safety gear, only 36 y/o. Very sad.


 
Very Sad, RIP


----------

